# Dent Devils Quote



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

I posted this last week showing the dings all over my car

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60055

I have been for a quote today and was quoted a very reasonable £150 + VAT.

The car is booked in for a week today and he is happy for me to stay and watch. I will do a write up on the results.


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Unless no one is interested! Well...... are you?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds good - I'd be interested to read it :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I would like a write up too please.....:thumb:


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

jamesfraser said:


> Unless no one is interested! Well...... are you?


Definately! I seem to collect another ding every time I even think about a car park - would love to see how they can be removed.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

jamesfraser said:


> Unless no one is interested! Well...... are you?


I'm def interested, have a small dent on my bonnet that their going to quote for.


----------



## 1000lakes (May 12, 2007)

Do it.


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

I would like to see as well. :thumb: I have two dents in a door


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I`ve got one on a rear arch and one on the roof


----------



## ANDY S2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi there i bought a honda civic last week cheap off a customer to sell on again
when i got it home and had a good look around it there were quite a few dints
around the car but mainly the roof,being very flimsy it looked like someone had
sat on it ,there were 3 large dents about 7 inch across.
I thought they would bang out from the inside but no luck,so i heated the dents
with an hair dryer and around them and the dents raised out due to the expanding and contracting of the metal  the roof is now totaly flat.:thumb:


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

I tried that method on my BMW but the old german cars seem to be made with tough metal which doesn't pop back as easy as the flimsier Jap and French stuff.


----------



## ANDY S2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Too true


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

jamesfraser said:


> I tried that method on my BMW but the old german cars seem to be made with tough metal which doesn't pop back as easy as the flimsier Jap and French stuff.


Was it a large or small dent, because it only works with large dents. It doesn't work on my French car


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Have you had it done yet ?

if so, could you put a link to the write up in this thread please 

Cheers


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

you wont learn much by watching i can do PDR its a bit of a black art even more so than detailing and paint correction, its fun to watch the first one but after that you will be board im sure lol


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

THE RESULTS

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61594


----------

